# gentoo+xorg+metacity

## glux_fh

请问我能够仅装metacity，而不装gnome的其他东西吗？

我现在装了gentoo，xorge，metacity，但是启动metacity时黑屏，鼠标可见，键盘也可用。

当我切换为twm或者fvwm窗口管理器时，屏幕正常显示，不知道是什么原因？

----------

## wozuiqiangdeaoyi

老乡啊！

话说这儿中国人多嘛？你咋说中文啊。

这个吧里高手很多，你可以到这儿问问。

http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=linux#

----------

## glux_fh

 *wozuiqiangdeaoyi wrote:*   

> 老乡啊！
> 
> 话说这儿中国人多嘛？你咋说中文啊。
> 
> 这个吧里高手很多，你可以到这儿问问。
> ...

 

 嘿嘿，谢谢，我这不是不想写英文嘛，天天看英文，头大了。。。

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Installing Gentoo to 中文 (Chinese).

- John

----------

